# Oh please help, toddler drank water from public toilet!!



## Joshua's mamita (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh, please, please someone tell me that this has happened to them and that their child didn't get some horrible disease. My little boy was in my mom's shop playing and I went into the house for a minute. When I came back out, my ds was drinking water from the toilet (which many people that come into the shop use!) with a cup!!!!!!!!! I was so upset I cried. I gave washed his face and mouth and gave him two doses of colloidal silver but I am terrified that he is going to get herpes or hepatitis or something. This little boy of mine is such a blessing but he has my nerves frayed!! Help!
Anyone been there done that? Anyone with encouragement??

thanks and blessings,
L.Rivas


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds pretty icky, but I think he'll probably be fine. Having watched too many Datelines & 20/20s, I'm under the impression that you're better off eating out of the toilet then the kitchen sink. Because the water in there is flushed frequently. Were there any nasty cleaning disks/deodorant disks? Those are probably poisonous. Maybe you should just check in with the pedi just in case..

hugs!!!!!


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

If human beings were fragile enough to be killed by toilet water, we wouldn't have survived for so long...and neither would our DOGS! ;-)

Seriously, I think he will be fine. It's icky, but not fatal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ctdoula*
Sounds pretty icky, but I think he'll probably be fine. Having watched too many Datelines & 20/20s, I'm under the impression that you're better off eating out of the toilet then the kitchen sink. Because the water in there is flushed frequently. Were there any nasty cleaning disks/deodorant disks? Those are probably poisonous. Maybe you should just check in with the pedi just in case..

hugs!!!!!


----------



## treehickory (May 19, 2004)

OK, that's got a high gross-out factor, but I don't think it's particularly germy. If the toilet is on a public water line, the water's chlorinated, and that kills most of the germs. And the frequent flushing keeps it pretty fresh. Try to think of the whole experience as a work-out for his immune system.

One very real danger that you should consider, is that toddlers can drown in only a couple of inches of water in a very short period of time. If your toddler is curious about toilets or enjoys playing in water, be very vigilant, not only to keep him from drinking icky stuff, but also to keep him safe from drowning.

My ds is 15 months old, and fascinated with throwing things into the toilet, so I feel your pain!!

Lots of blessings to you and you family.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

This thread just ressurected a memory of 2 yo dd eating toilet paper out of our toilet. I was so grossed out I gagged, and then felt like the worst mother in the world that I didn't flush my own stupid toilet (luckily it was only #1) I was still living the communal bachleorette rule of if it's yellow, let it mellow.
Nothing happened to her. Honestly, I was more damaged and traumatized by it.
Yeah it's nasty, but as oral as most toddlers are, it would probably take more than public toilet water to make a little one sick.


----------



## Eustacia (May 11, 2004)

No additional wisdom (ITA with the posts). If it had happened to us I don't think that I would be too worried. It'll probably make him stronger.


----------



## Joshua's mamita (Jan 18, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to all that gave your encouraging words. So far he hasn't developed any horrible lesions or bumps on his mouth and he's still getting into tons of trouble, so.... I guess maybe he'll live! It definately made me decide to be much much more careful next time.
thanks again ladies!


----------



## Got Kids (Dec 6, 2013)

I just want to tell you that this just happened to me. These kiddos are quick and slick! Thank you for this helpful post from 9 years ago. Hope your little one is keeping his hands out of toilets these days! ;-)


----------

